# Golf Shoes



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

How many people wear golf shoes when golfing? I see some people that just wear out there tennis shoes. I even see people where out work boots. I have a pair of golf shoes right now, but it seems about 2 hours in, my feet start to hurt. So lately I've been wearing my old shoes out.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I wear golf shoes, I used to just play in sneakers but now it's golf shoes and I like them way more...I use addias torison saddles...there very comfortable, look good, and are very effective. 


Will


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a pair of nike golf shoes and wouldn't wear anything else, they give better grip that trainers.

I find them to be quite comfortable aswell.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't wear golf shoes. I am a high handicapper and think I'd only be wasting my money buying a pair in the hope that they'd help my game. (That is the only reason why you buy the isn't it?)


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't even know that Golfing shoes are part of the playing protocol, I always thought that it is a fad that has transformed in to a convention. Is that not so?


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I've never used golf shoes and I'm not really planning on using them in the future. I know it's supposed to give you a better grip into the ground, but it can't be that much of a difference. Most courses will only allow the soft spikes now too.


----------



## Cognito (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear FootJoy golf shoes. I'd where them 24/7 if I could.

But I'd rather play golf barefoot. Slammin' Sammy had something there....golf is easier when connected to the ground the natural way.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Cognito said:


> I wear FootJoy golf shoes. I'd where them 24/7 if I could.
> 
> But I'd rather play golf barefoot. Slammin' Sammy had something there....golf is easier when connected to the ground the natural way.


HAHAHA :laugh:. I think they would shoot you if you tried to play barefoot around here. I think it would be easier on a course that had no people playing, or maybe during twilight.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I do not have gold shoes so I just go in a nice pair of tennis shoes. I am plaining on getting some shoes soon.


----------

